# Driving for a limo company that is partnered with Uber, tax help please



## Tonigirl57 (Jan 28, 2016)

I work for a limo company that is partnered with Uber. I drive the companies vehicles. I do not pay any overhead such as maintence, insurance, gas etc. My 1099 comes from the company not Uber not sure what if anything what I can do for taxes. Does anyone else have this scenario?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Tonigirl57 said:


> I work for a limo company that is partnered with Uber. I drive the companies vehicles. I do not pay any overhead such as maintence, insurance, gas etc. My 1099 comes from the company not Uber not sure what if anything what I can do for taxes. Does anyone else have this scenario?


Does the company treat you like an employee? Do they direct you how to perform the job? Do you work regular hours and have a boss?


----------



## atthehop (Jul 24, 2015)

Tonigirl57 said:


> I work for a limo company that is partnered with Uber. I drive the companies vehicles. I do not pay any overhead such as maintence, insurance, gas etc. My 1099 comes from the company not Uber not sure what if anything what I can do for taxes. Does anyone else have this scenario?


All you can do is pay them. If you think your an employee but they treat you as an independent contractor and you make a fuss they will most likely cut you loose.


----------

